# Film made to help sale the J35 Draken in the International market



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2009)

This is a about 40 year old marketing film for the SAAB 35 Draken. Where the company hope it whould improve the sales of the 35 Draken international.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhCSSlfNJk8_


----------

